# Rockler Thin Rip Table Saw Jig



## Toolz

Nice review, I have had mine about a year and also recommend it.


----------



## ajosephg

I also like mine. While making a shop built jig wouldn't be difficult, I felt that it was a cost effective purchase.


----------



## longgone

I bought one of these but discovered it was no good for using on my cabinet saw since the miter slot was not close enough to the blade to get a rip less than 3/4". If it would have extended just another 3/4" it would have been useful. It gathers dust now somewhere in my shop.


----------



## ShaneA

I have one and like it. Got it on sale, good value. I also like its featherboard like qualities.


----------



## Ocelot

I like the looks of this. I think i want one!


----------



## pmayer

I have this jig as well, and I like it ok, but to be honest I don't use it much I end up using push sticks much more than the jig, so I can just set up the fence once and start ripping. Much quicker and less hassle.


----------



## gfadvm

I have one of these that gets a lot of use not only as a thin rip jig but as a featherboard. I am really tight so it means something when I say: "This was well worth the money." Greg…. I never thought about the miter slot being too far from the blade, You must have a BIG saw!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

If I put mine in the miter slot and fully extend it towards the blade, it does not reach. BUT… it is exactly 1/8" from the blade !!! Talk about easy setup for the first rip !!! :=)


----------



## tomd

I have one, use it alot and love it.


----------



## mafe

I never used one of these, guess I have to now.
Thank you for the fine review.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## dustyal

Same comments… works well for me. Beats me trying to make one. Got it on sale or free shipping… No need for numbering on scale… it is all relative. I prefer to use gauges anyway. It makes cutting thin slices safer.


----------



## Dusty56

Thanks for posting this ,DG ,and thanks to Greg for mentioning the possible shortcomings regarding cabinet saws.
Greg , I have a JET 3hp left tilt…what is your saw ?


----------



## supervato

I wanted to get one of these now I will thanks.


----------



## Tony_912

I did see this and other thin strip jigs but was not impressed. I ended up building my own and I just love it


----------

